# Gin?



## Long Nose (Jan 15, 2009)

Recently my mother-in-law brought me a bottle of Seagram's Gin (original) to replace the Tanqueray she drinks when she visits.  Now I haven't opened it, or ever tried it.  Is this a good gin?  Should I return it for Tanqueray?  She wouldn't have to know I returned it.

Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## VoG (Jan 15, 2009)

It is not bad but not as good as Tanqueray in my opinion. I would exchange it for Tanqueray or Bombay Sapphire


----------



## mole999 (Jan 15, 2009)

tonic, ice and a twist of lemon

i'm not a connoisseur, though it should be palatable, and this way you get to drink it quicker. Or you hide it until she is due to visit, then let her drink it


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 15, 2009)

This seems to be pattern with my mother-in-law.  She is very generous and brings us lots of goodies, but (and this is a very big but) she tends to go cheap whenever possible.  She does this even when she knows full well we have particular preferences.

OK I can be somewhat thrifty myself, so I appreciate the sentiment, but I'd like to think that I would be sensitive to others preferences when bearing gifts, or especially when replacing shared items.  

I hope this doesn't sound ungrateful, but we share a good deal of things and it seems to me that replacing those shared items, when the thought arises, with the same quality, or better, is the right thing to do.  And to do otherwise is, well, I don't know what to call it.

I'm growing on the idea of keeping it and serving it only to her.


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi LongNose

Out of topic:

I have seen you hanging around only in the Lounge area (your favourite, I reckon) and everytime I see your username, I wonder what made you keep this type of a username (Long Nose) ? I think you are representing yourself in that avatar pic of yours but I could not find a long nose on you - nevertheless, how long is your nose and why did you keep this type of a username ? 

I frankly do not mind, you using that type of username but sometimes it really gets weird and I get irritated - albeit, that is my problem though


----------



## Patience (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah a whole topic about gin. Now I really know I am at home here. I love a Bombay Sapphire, with tonic and a wedge of lime. Bombay Sapphire in exciting in the mouth. It tingles. Gordon's is the default here, but is far inferior. Tanqueray good...

**** - it is 9.47am and will not be until 7pm that I can have a gin. No fair.


----------



## Expiry (Jan 16, 2009)

Gin is evil. I say bin the gin. It's not called Mother's Ruin for nothing. 

Terrible stuff that smells like petrol. 

Whisky is the way forward. Och aye de noo.


----------



## Patience (Jan 16, 2009)

You see, I always said Whiskey just tasted like the inside of the barrel it came out of. I have since heard that that is a GOOD thing. I can't stand Whiskey. The only time I have been able to drink it is when I have been ridiculously hammered, and didn't notice.

I agree to an extent, though. Gin on its own is wrong. Tonic on its own is not only wrong it is pointless. But put them together and BINGO!


----------



## Expiry (Jan 16, 2009)

Patience, patience, patience. There's a whole world of difference between whisky and whiskey. I can see we're going to have to have a discussion on it at some point.


----------



## Patience (Jan 16, 2009)

Is whiskey not the same as whisky? I thought the latter was a typo?! I need to go and hang my head in uncultured shame!


----------



## Expiry (Jan 16, 2009)

A Scotsman who spells
Whisky with a n ‘e’,
should be hand cuffed 
and thrown head first in the Dee.

In the USA and Ireland,
it’s spelt with an ‘e’
but in Scotland
it’s real ‘Whisky’.

So if you see Whisky
and it has an ‘e’,
only take it,
if you get it for free!

For the name is not the same
and it never will be,
a dram is only a real dram,
from a bottle of ‘Scotch Whisky’.

Stanley Bruce.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 16, 2009)

Whiskey = Irish
Whisky = Scottish

I'm with you on the gin - Bombay Sapphire is particularly lovely


----------



## Patience (Jan 16, 2009)

You see, I come here for an education in programming and functions, and I get an extra education in drink!

In which case, I think I have only ever drunk Whisky. The people who try to get me to drink it tend to be the purist types. I still stand by my 'It tastes like the inside of the barrel', though.

I have genuinely tried - I did go to a couple of wine tasting sessions that had Whisky as well (and that was the Scottish stuff) They dish out the good stuff, and I'm sorry, I just can't stomach it.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a big Whisky fan but it is an acquired taste (anecdotally, I haven't met many women who like drinking it neat).  I remember buying a couple of bottles of cask-strength Talisker for my father.  It really would blow your head off (it was 60% alcohol by volume if I remember correctly!).


----------



## VoG (Jan 16, 2009)

Patience said:


> You see, I come here for an education in programming and functions, and I get an extra education in drink!



Your task for today is to build a countdown timer in Excel that will display a picture of a G&T when it is 7 o'clock 

I love Bombay Sapphire but, considering the quantity of gin that I consume, it is rarely financially viable.  However with all this talk of G&T I might treat myself and join you (in a cyber sense) in one at 7pm.


----------



## Expiry (Jan 16, 2009)

But you should only use columns G and T


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 16, 2009)

> But you should only use columns G&T.


... and rows 7 and 19

Denis


----------



## Patience (Jan 16, 2009)

VoG said:


> Your task for today is to build a countdown timer in Excel that will display a picture of a G&T when it is 7 o'clock
> 
> I love Bombay Sapphire but, considering the quantity of gin that I consume, it is rarely financially viable.  However with all this talk of G&T I might treat myself and join you (in a cyber sense) in one at 7pm.




That made me laugh out loud! If only I didn't have all this work to do, I could devote my day to Gin worship. My mind however is now distracted, and I am thinking through ways of making that count down. (I am meant to be setting up a mark scheme spreadsheet for the MSc Bioinfomatics with Systems Management. If I ****rel it up the students get all the wrong grades. But it is Friday...)

I will raise my glass to you at 7!


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 16, 2009)

I also prefer whisky, no "e".  I can verify in America they've chosen to spell it with an "e", but its just not the same.  Maker's Mark is the only US whiskey I can stomach.  Only last year I ventured out of the Scottish highlands (figuratively) and onto the Isle of Islay with a Caol Ila, wow!  I like it neat with a splash of water.  Fortunately for me, my mother-in-law doesn't like my single malts.  Now, that could really get expensive.  

Thanks for tip on Bombay Sapphire I don't think I've ever tried it.

Storm Seed-on my User Name,

In car circles, a Long Nose is a term used to describe any number of vintage sports cars from the late 1960's and early 1970's whose front extends out or rounds down toward the ground.  I just love the vintage styling of these cars and so, I chose the name Long Nose.  It is not meant to refer to anything else.  I succumbed to the "Use your own picture avatar" after I'd already chosen my user name Long Nose.  Sorry for the confusion.

So, any mother-in-law advice?


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh dear ! It is very embarrassing to realize this fact and I am ashamed of interpreting such stupid things in my mind about your user name. Please accept my apologies for the same. 

Nevertheless, I learned something new in regards to vintage cars in the west. Thanks for that too !

Your friend- Stormseed


----------



## RoryA (Jan 16, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Whiskey = Irish
> Whisky = Scottish
> 
> I'm with you on the gin - Bombay Sapphire is particularly lovely


 
Whiskey = Yum
Whisky = Yuck. 

Bombay Sapphire is the only BS I don't mind taking all day...


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 16, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> So, any mother-in-law advice?


 Of course, it hasn't escaped your attention that gin is mother's ruin!?


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 16, 2009)

Stormseed.  No problem, what ever it was went right over my head.


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 16, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> Of course, it hasn't escaped your attention that gin is mother's ruin!?



Well, she is 70 years old, what can gin do at that age?


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 16, 2009)

Seagrams Gin is pretty cheap, but drinkable, as stated, with tonic and a twist of lime/lemon.  I tend to try to drink Beefeater when possible, but if I can get a hold of some Bombay Sapphire... NOW you're talking!


----------



## Angie1313 (Jan 20, 2009)

> So, any mother-in-law advice?



My advice is to work late the nights she stops over...

As far as gin goes, no thank you...I'm what you call a light weight. I 'll take a nice glass of red wine. 
...and maybe a shot or two of tequila


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board Angie,

Working late is good, but it won't keep her away from the good stuff.


By the bye,
I bought some Bombay Sapphire last weekend.  Yes, it is good.

Thanks!


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay, I may comment on these drinks too which might be shocking for you to know 

I have never tasted any kind of alcohol till date in my life ! It is just my religion, my culture and my tradition does not permit me to drink any form of alcohol ! 

I must admit, since we are living in a very fast paced world, with such developments, it becomes a bit difficult to stay away from all these kind of habits but we sure do stay away because everything depends on your thinking and thoughts ! I have tasted beer (Kingfisher Draft) but only once while I was in college (around a decade back) alongwith some of my catholic friends. Since that day I have never even tried to take a sip, forget about the taste  

And I am sure that I won't in the near future too !


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 29, 2009)

I respect your convictions Stormseed.  Our cultures and Religions keep things interesting.  Hold fast to your beliefs.

UPDATE:  Last night the Mother-in-law was over and we opened the Seagrams bottle of Gin.  She was very anxious to get my response, which I thought was interesting.  I think she wanted my approval.  I told her, "It was OK, but I could tell there was some difference between it and my Tanqueray."   She immediately told me she couldn't tell any difference, but I said nothing.  It really wasn't bad, but I think there is an ulterior motive behind this move.  

She is a widower and very opinionated.  I wonder if I've been selected as her next project?  Perhaps I'm just paranoid, but she really wants my approval, while at the same time she tries to impose her will.  The Gin is just one example.  Am I up for this task?  I don't know.  I've also been known to have opinions. 

The best comparison I can make is she's beginning to remind me of Diana on the old TV show "Waiting for God."


----------



## Expiry (Jan 29, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> I have tasted beer (Kingfisher Draft) ...Since that day I have never even tried to take a sip, forget about the taste
> 
> And I am sure that I won't in the near future too !



I feel for you, Stormseed. Your only moment of weakness was when you just happened to be in the same room as someone who had a spare can of Kingfisher.

Why do we never take our one and only step onto the path of temptation when there's a pint of Timothy Taylor's Landlord, a wee dram of Glenfarclas or a glass of Boschendal Reserve on offer?


----------



## Joe C (Jan 29, 2009)

I miss the  Quinine


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been dying to know how you made out with your monster-in-law, ..ummmm i mean mother in law!!


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 2, 2009)

I think she has ulterior motives.  She is a window without a significant other and I think I'm becoming a project for her.  

Buying the cheap Gin over brand preference is one example.  Despite the frugality on the Gin, she is very generous.  So, now I think that she believes she's entitled to make a few changes.


----------



## Domski (Feb 2, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> She is a window without a significant other



Her motives must be pretty transparent then!!! 

Dom

PS I've just run out of gin if anyone would like to send me some...


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 2, 2009)

No no no, she is my mother in law.  She is just being generous to a point where she thinks she's entitled to make changes.  It's tricky.


----------



## Oorang (Feb 2, 2009)

If we say that:

something > nothing.
gift = something
yourEntitlement = nothing
gift < yourExpectations
While we can not solve for yourExpectations, we can say that gift > yourEntitlment. And that yourExpectations > yourEntitlement.


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 9, 2009)

Oorang said:


> If we say that:
> 
> something > nothing.
> gift = something
> ...



Des-tin-y, des-tin-y, no escaping DES-TIN-Y!


----------



## justme (Feb 10, 2009)

And how is Frau Blucher?  Can you hear the horses?

(Please forgive spelling if incorrect ).


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 10, 2009)

Der Frau offered me some varm milk, then took off to somewhere sunny for three weeks.  I guess things are back to normal for the next month.


----------



## justme (Feb 10, 2009)

No ovaltine?


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 11, 2009)

justme said:


> No ovaltine?



You know on second thought, I should have taken the ovaltine with the gin, because I didn't sleep well last night.  Frau Blucher's smoldering cigar and incessant violin playing kept me up for hours.


----------



## Kamryn (Sep 12, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> Recently my mother-in-law brought me a bottle of Seagram's Gin (original) to replace the Tanqueray she drinks when she visits.  Now I haven't opened it, or ever tried it.  Is this a good gin?  Should I return it for Tanqueray?  She wouldn't have to know I returned it.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion?




Buying a gin is not bad or not good in my opinion.I recommend you to go for an exchange.


----------



## xld (Sep 12, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> Only last year I ventured out of the Scottish highlands (figuratively) and onto the Isle of Islay with a Caol Ila, wow!  I like it neat with a splash of water.  Fortunately for me, my mother-in-law doesn't like my single malts.  Now, that could really get expensive.



If you added water it isn't neat!

I tend to prefer water with my whisky, just a dash to take the alcohol bite of and to encourage its nose, but recently Ken Puls (a keen whisky drinker himself) assured me that you can get that same effect by cupping the glass for a while, imparting your warmth into the whisky. Anyone else find this?

BTW, if you like Caol Ila, try a Lagavulin. A good bottle is my favourite still.


----------



## NateO (Sep 12, 2009)

Indeed, neat means nothing added, what-so-ever. One of my ex-girlfriend's poison of choice was Wild Turkey - neat. 

I prefer some rocks with my whiskey, not much else, generally.


----------



## NateO (Sep 12, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> Recently my mother-in-law brought me a bottle of Seagram's Gin (original) to replace the Tanqueray she drinks when she visits. Now I haven't opened it, or ever tried it. Is this a good gin? Should I return it for Tanqueray? She wouldn't have to know I returned it.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion?


Seagram's is generally a more rail-like liquor, cheaper. If I was going to drink Gin, it'd be Tanq-10 or Sapphire.


----------



## Atroxell (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok. This is one thread I cannot pass by without comment...even if I am being a bit redundant.

When gin is the question, Bombay Sapphire is the answer. Clean, sparkley(spelling?) and so many levels of herbal pleasure that each taste is almost a new experience.

"Whisky" or "Whiskey"? Hmmm. 

When not drinking Sapphire, I drink Crown Royal--ok, ok, not quite the the level of some mentioned prior, but tasty on a cold winter's eve anyway. But I do enjoy an occasional bottle of The Glenlivet and have on several occasions enjoyed a single malt that a friend lives by called "Sheep Dip", of all things. 

As for the other distillations that I could barely read, let alone pronounce, I will leave that to those who know better. All I can say is that when something does not taste good, it does not cross my lips twice.


----------



## Long Nose (Apr 21, 2010)

xld said:


> If you added water it isn't neat!
> 
> I tend to prefer water with my whisky, just a dash to take the alcohol bite of and to encourage its nose, but recently Ken Puls (a keen whisky drinker himself) assured me that you can get that same effect by cupping the glass for a while, imparting your warmth into the whisky. Anyone else find this?
> 
> BTW, if you like Caol Ila, try a Lagavulin. A good bottle is my favourite still.



I stand corrected.  After watching a Laphroaig webcast I've now started to cup my whisky, for warmth, without water.  Now I can say I like it neat (Laphroaig quarter cask is my latest).

Is there a Lagavulin you recommend?  Recently I tried an Ardbeg (entry level) that wasn't very impressive.  That really surprised me since I've heard great things about it.

Cheers!


----------



## xld (Apr 22, 2010)

Long Nose said:


> I stand corrected.  After watching a Laphroaig webcast I've now started to cup my whisky, for warmth, without water.  Now I can say I like it neat (Laphroaig quarter cask is my latest).
> 
> Is there a Lagavulin you recommend?  Recently I tried an Ardbeg (entry level) that wasn't very impressive.  That really surprised me since I've heard great things about it.



I am surprised that you don't like the Ardberg, I find it a very pleasant malt myself.

The 'basic' Lagavulin is a 16 year old, but there is a very nice 15 year old double matured Distillers Edition (as there is for Oban, Talisker, Caol Ila, Dalwhinnie, Glenkinchie and Cragganmore) which as well as being ,atured in bourbon casks is also matured in Pedro Ximenez sherry casks, which has the effect of sweetening it, softening some of the harsher alcoholic edges IMO, whilst retaining the lovely peaty, orangey, oily fish, liquorice flavours and long finish. It is at a premium to the 16 year old, but not that much.

I haven't tasted the Dalwhinnie or Glenkinchie DE finishes, but I can say that all of peaty DE malts, Lagavulin, Oban, Talisker and Caol Ila are appelaing finishes to me, whislt I have just tried the Cragganmore (which is a Speyside) DE for the first time today, and I enjoyed that enormously. Incidentally I tried the new English whisky, St Georges Chapter 4 yesterday - it was pleasant and complex, but a tad short on follow through IMO.


----------



## Long Nose (Apr 23, 2010)

xld said:


> I am surprised that you don't like the Ardberg, I find it a very pleasant malt myself.
> 
> The 'basic' Lagavulin is a 16 year old, but there is a very nice 15 year old double matured Distillers Edition (as there is for Oban, Talisker, Caol Ila, Dalwhinnie, Glenkinchie and Cragganmore) which as well as being ,atured in bourbon casks is also matured in Pedro Ximenez sherry casks, which has the effect of sweetening it, softening some of the harsher alcoholic edges IMO, whilst retaining the lovely peaty, orangey, oily fish, liquorice flavours and long finish. It is at a premium to the 16 year old, but not that much.
> 
> I haven't tasted the Dalwhinnie or Glenkinchie DE finishes, but I can say that all of peaty DE malts, Lagavulin, Oban, Talisker and Caol Ila are appelaing finishes to me, whislt I have just tried the Cragganmore (which is a Speyside) DE for the first time today, and I enjoyed that enormously. Incidentally I tried the new English whisky, St Georges Chapter 4 yesterday - it was pleasant and complex, but a tad short on follow through IMO.



I haven't given up on the Ardbeg, the finish was just too little comparing it to the delicious peaty Laphroaig quarter cask.  I think I just need to try some other Ardbeg whisky. 

Thanks for the DE malt tip, I'll keep my eyes open for those.  The Lagavulin was top of my list next to try.  

Incidentally, I have framed in my office my certificate for a life time lease on a square foot of Islay from John Cambell at Laphroiag.  I have learned that they no longer mail these out, so I am in the lucky few who received one of the last ones in 2009.  Clever marketing, I think, but Royal air mail from Port Ellen can't be cheap.


----------



## Zyconoclast (Apr 28, 2010)

Tanqeray is the way to go.
Bombay is nice if you dont actually like gin. Avoid the cheap stuff at all costs.


----------



## Atroxell (Jun 10, 2010)

Bombay is the cheap stuff? LOL! I just bought a bottle of Tanq a couple of days ago--the price of Bombay is higher than Tanq...

I buy tang when I will be mixing it...


----------



## Zyconoclast (Jun 10, 2010)

In Australia Tanqueray is about $10/bottle more than Bombay.


----------



## xld (Jun 28, 2010)

Long Nose said:


> I haven't given up on the Ardbeg, the finish was just too little comparing it to the delicious peaty Laphroaig quarter cask.  I think I just need to try some other Ardbeg whisky.
> 
> Thanks for the DE malt tip, I'll keep my eyes open for those.  The Lagavulin was top of my list next to try.



I still haven't tried Laphroaig quarter cask, and research suggests that the Cask Strength OB 10 year old is better, but a little amusing ditty.

My wife and I went on holiday to Italy recently. We flew from our local airport which has just had a face-lift, and they have a much better alcohol selection. I wanted to buy a bottle of three wood, triple distilled Auchentoshan. Unfortunately my wife was having none of it, saying I had too many already. So I sulked and got on with my holiday. When we got home, we wanted a whisky one evening, and whilst looking through the bottles to select an appropriate whisky, I found that I already had a bottle of said Auchentoshan


----------



## Long Nose (Jun 28, 2010)

xld said:


> I still haven't tried Laphroaig quarter cask, and research suggests that the Cask Strength OB 10 year old is better, but a little amusing ditty.
> 
> My wife and I went on holiday to Italy recently. We flew from our local airport which has just had a face-lift, and they have a much better alcohol selection. I wanted to buy a bottle of three wood, triple distilled Auchentoshan. Unfortunately my wife was having none of it, saying I had too many already. So I sulked and got on with my holiday. When we got home, we wanted a whisky one evening, and whilst looking through the bottles to select an appropriate whisky, I found that I already had a bottle of said Auchentoshan



I finally tried the Lagavulin.  Oh joy!  That is like mother's milk.

I hope you liked Italy.  I was a student at the British Institute of Florence back in the early '90s; such great memories...


----------



## xld (Jun 28, 2010)

Long Nose said:


> I finally tried the Lagavulin.  Oh joy!  That is like mother's milk.



I agree, it is lovely.Did you get the standard bottle or a special?

I was in Scotland earlier in the year and bought a few bottles (part of my wife's reluctance to allow me more). I bought 
- a Longrow Gaja Barold, which is a very peaty bottle. Needs some air as the first noes is not that pleasant. Not my favourite, too big and rough, but interesting, might be good after a curry . 
- a Caol Ila Signatory Un-chillfiltered. Very nice, not too smoky, and very fruity. I am enjoying this.
- Cragganmore Distillers Edition - although Speyside's are not my first choice, I bought this as I was getting a bit heavy on the peats. It's a nice bottle, lots of flavour, and very easy.



Long Nose said:


> I hope you liked Italy.  I was a student at the British Institute of Florence back in the early '90s; such great memories...



I did. I have been there many times before, but this my first visit to the Tuscany region, I loved it. I especially loved Florence and Lucca. Looking forward to my next trip.


----------



## Long Nose (Jun 28, 2010)

It was a basic Lagavulin 16 year old.  Still, I can't imagine how it could be better.


----------

